# Getting horny from PCT



## NorthQ (Jan 25, 2005)

Is this normal? my sexdrive is even stronger now then when I was on juice! Its now my second week with pct and Im horny ALL the time! Had to take a break from the workout today as these women was shakin it on the threadmill. 

And I "release pressure" at least 4times a day! Is this normal at all? btw, havnt lost any gains and lift allmost the same as I did on juice. (23days since last shot with cyp)

EDIT: this is my PCT program:

2wks after last injection:
==================
Day1    300mg Clomid - 20mg Nolvadex
Day2-11 100mg Clomid - 20mg Nolvadex
Day12-21 50mg Clomid - 20mg Nolvadex


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 25, 2005)

NorthQ said:
			
		

> Is this normal? my sexdrive is even stronger now then when I was on juice! Its now my second week with pct and Im horny ALL the time! Had to take a break from the workout today as these women was shakin it on the threadmill.
> 
> And I "release pressure" at least 4times a day! Is this normal at all? btw, havnt lost any gains and lift allmost the same as I did on juice. (23days since last shot with cyp)
> 
> ...




havent lost ANY of your 40 lbs gain??? i find that very hard to believe....especially since you were in the hospital and have all these health problems.....

clomid gets your natural test goin again.  You'll start to notice big cumshots while on it.  I got chest acne from the clomid though.


----------



## NorthQ (Jan 25, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> havent lost ANY of your 40 lbs gain??? i find that very hard to believe....especially since you were in the hospital and have all these health problems.....
> 
> clomid gets your natural test goin again.  You'll start to notice big cumshots while on it.  I got chest acne from the clomid though.


Current weight is 219.6lbs. As said before I see no point in lying about these things so Im not lying here! Have worked out very hard after I was in the hospital (had 5days off first) and I lift more now than ever. 

Havnt seen any sideeffects of the clomid yet, but Im sure if I hold myself for a day or two I get some serious shots going!


----------



## Aratesticle (Jan 25, 2005)

clomid makes me wack off alot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aratesticle (Jan 25, 2005)

By the way, you might just be one of those genetic freaks who easily pack on tons of muscle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 26, 2005)

NorthQ said:
			
		

> Current weight is 219.6lbs. As said before I see no point in lying about these things so Im not lying here! Have worked out very hard after I was in the hospital (had 5days off first) and I lift more now than ever.
> 
> Havnt seen any sideeffects of the clomid yet, but Im sure if I hold myself for a day or two I get some serious shots going!




note to self....get clamydia to keep your steroid gains.....sorry bro...still very unbelievable...first of all, i dont think it is possible to not lose 1 single pound. You say you gained 40, whatever..i don't see it at all in the pic but whatever you say....but for you to ALSO say that you have not lost 1 single pound is just icing on the bullshit-cake.... All of that water weight you were retaining, some of it had to go away.  are you taking creatine as well?  your heart infection and urine infection my have caused the clamydia, not just sexually.  I have no idea why you would be thinking of doing steroids again right away, let alone at all.  You and shamrock are obviously WAY to addicted to them right now.  You've got enlarged heart yet you are not going to do time on = time off.  I recommend you get bloodwork done and post your results on here so we can all see.  you put on "40" lbs in 10 weeks, and you're gonna try and jump into another cycle and try to put on another (20-"40") lbs.  that is going to be a "60+" increase in half a year which is going to EXTREMELY stressful to your body, you could end up having a heart attack for real this time. Give your body at least 2 more months to get accustomed to this extra body weight.  Thats one of the big reasons for time on = time off.  You are growing at such an extraordinary rate, that your body needs time to get used to it.  The heart needs to get stronger as well as the immune system.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 26, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> note to self....get clamydia to keep your steroid gains.....sorry bro...still very unbelievable...first of all, i dont think it is possible to not lose 1 single pound. You say you gained 40, whatever..i don't see it at all in the pic but whatever you say....but for you to ALSO say that you have not lost 1 single pound is just icing on the bullshit-cake



Little hostile today aren't we wolfy. just kidding. Wolfy is right thou about the time off.  Especially since your having so many difficulties as of late health wise.  I'm not gonna knock your gains bro, but i am going to say that you really do need to re-consider using gear until your health gets alot better.  As good as you feel because of your gains....they won't mean shit when your health goes down the crapper and you lose alot of it.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 26, 2005)

I would say i lost about 25%-35% of my gains.......( first cycle )....gonna start my 2nd cycle soon.....just waiting for this f'n shoulders to come right.........shit...i just HATE waiting


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 26, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Little hostile today aren't we wolfy. just kidding. Wolfy is right thou about the time off.  Especially since your having so many difficulties as of late health wise.  I'm not gonna knock your gains bro, but i am going to say that you really do need to re-consider using gear until your health gets alot better.  As good as you feel because of your gains....they won't mean shit when your health goes down the crapper and you lose alot of it.




not tryin to flame him...its just that we all want everyone to do steroids the healthy and educated way here at anasci.  Steroids are not something you take when you have bad health problems, especially the heart problems he is having.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 26, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> not tryin to flame him...its just that we all want everyone to do steroids the healthy and educated way here at anasci.  Steroids are not something you take when you have bad health problems, especially the heart problems he is having.



Don't direct your hostility to me, dang bro. lol.  I totally agree with you on this.


----------



## NorthQ (Jan 26, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> first of all, i dont think it is possible to not lose 1 single pound.You say you gained 40, whatever..i don't see it at all in the pic but whatever you say....


Current weight is now 218.5lbs. Picture before I started and picture taken just now:






I have started to get some handles, and I dont like it at all! perhaps thats why I havnt lost more weight than I have..


			
				wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> are you taking creatine as well?


no, just protein shakes.


			
				wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> I have no idea why you would be thinking of doing steroids again right away, let alone at all.  You and shamrock are obviously WAY to addicted to them right now.


A little addicted I guess. Working out is the only thing I got right now, my girlfriend goes to a school far from here, we only see each other in the weekends and thats the story with most my friends to, so steroids and workout is the main thing in my life right now.. dont got a job either so...   


			
				wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> You've got enlarged heart yet you are not going to do time on = time off.  I recommend you get bloodwork done and post your results on here so we can all see.


It turned out to be an infection, not an enlargement. I did antibiotics and brexidol for a week and was fine again. The doctors say Im healty now, got rid of the infection in the heart, chlamydia, urine infection and muscle infection. Im going to the doctor a week after finishing pct for a checkup and if I get the bloodtest results myself, I have no problem posting it here..


			
				wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> you put on "40" lbs in 10 weeks, and you're gonna try and jump into another cycle and try to put on another (20-"40") lbs.  that is going to be a "60+" increase in half a year which is going to EXTREMELY stressful to your body, you could end up having a heart attack for real this time. Give your body at least 2 more months to get accustomed to this extra body weight.  Thats one of the big reasons for time on = time off.  You are growing at such an extraordinary rate, that your body needs time to get used to it.  The heart needs to get stronger as well as the immune system.


I see the logic in time on = time off, and understands the reason for it, ill see if I can hold myself to at least the second week in march before I go for it again (if the doctors says Im fine that is) And yes, im going for adding another 30-40lbs next cycle but after what Ive heard you dont gain as much as your first one so i`ll guess we`ll see how it works out.. 

And one more thing, its no point in being hostile here...!


----------

